# MISC | Scenic Railways (Photo Thread)



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

*MISC | Scenic Passenger Rail Trips*

While I was travelling throught Europe a couple of years ago I caught the train from Lucerne to Milan and thought it to be one of the most scenic trips I have ever taken by rail. It takes approximately 4 hours to complete the trip but it is every bit worthwhile. Here is a few photos of the scenery taken from inside the train. I apologise for the quality but I have a pretty basic camera and in no way claim to be a photographer. Feel free to post other rail trips you think might be scenic.













































Lake Como



















Milan Railway Station


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Other images of the Gotthard railway (january 2008):

*Photos © Christoph Gerber*


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice pics Coccodrillo, we don't often see that in Australia, especially not in Queensland.


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pics, I love snow :cheers:

that is like a heaven for me


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Coccodrillo said:


> Other images of the Gotthard railway (january 2008):


That's a lot of snow. Not cheap, using a snowblower.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Caisson Boy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Rovos Rail, South Africa*


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice pic's Caisson Boy! Where does this train run from and to where, looks spectacular. Was those falls the Victorian falls in Zimbabwe?


----------



## Caisson Boy (Jan 31, 2004)

Got it in one, Brisbanite.

Rovos runs the following services: 

Cape Town - Pretoria, 
Pretoria - Durban, 
Pretoria - Victoria Falls, 
Cape Town - George, 
Pretoria - Swaziland - Sun City, 
Pretoria - Durban - Port Elizabeth -Cape Town, 
Cape Town - Pretoria - Vic Falls - Dar-Es-Salaam, and 
Pretoria - Kimberley - Windhoek.


----------



## Caisson Boy (Jan 31, 2004)

*More Rovos, South Africa*


----------



## Caisson Boy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Southern African Scenic Rail Trips*

Apart from Rovos Rail, South Africa also has the Blue Train, as well as the Shongololo Express, which covers a great deal of Southern Africa, including Namibia, Zimbabwe and Tanzania.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Via rail trip across the Canadian Rockies is quite nice. 









































































Source : Via rail


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

>


:drool: Looks as if Karen Blixen could be on that train. Such a beautiful landscape!


----------



## Caisson Boy (Jan 31, 2004)

Wasn't Karen Blixen the girl on Eurovision with the ugly dress?


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ no! :hahano: Karen Blixen is the main character of "Out of Africa"  I know the story does not take place in South Africa, but looks as nice as the landscapes shown in the film, and there's that steam powered train... hehe


----------



## Caisson Boy (Jan 31, 2004)

I was thinking of Barbara Dex! It's the "x" that threw me!!!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Switzerland has several scenic rail trips, the most famous one is the Glacier Express. It runs between St.Moritz and Zermatt:









St.Moritz:









Landwasserviadukt









Ruinaulta / Rheinschlucht:

















Oberalppass:









Zermatt:









If you want you can even extend the trip and go from St. Moritz to Tirano with the Bernina Express


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

There are a few railways in Norway that probably qualify as scenic. 

Raumabanen:
(loads of pics here)
















































































Flåmsbana:









The rest have to wait for later (sometime....)


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Fantastic pic's guys. The Glacier Express is definately on my itinery for my next trip to Switzerland.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

54°26′S 3°24′E;18259312 said:


> There are a few railways in Norway that probably qualify as scenic.
> 
> Raumabanen:
> (loads of pics here)


Hey, I think that's the same train we have running here in Ottawa. :banana:


----------



## RSG (Jul 7, 2006)

One of the greatest scenes is shown in Casino Royale. Where James is talking to Vespa on the train when they first meet. I am not sure where they are but damn it is nice.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

The tagus crossing:




































Douro Line:


----------



## Benbe (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

More photos of the Beograd-Bar railway: http://benbe.hu/tags_eng.php?sor=&p...l&t2=&t3=&num=50&page=1&order=viewed&B1=Mehet


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

From Google Search



















Qingzang railway, one of the most adventure railway trip in the world.


----------

